# Home automation



## ckandaba (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi

I'm not sure whether this is the right place for this topic, please bear with me if it's not. 

I'm interested in getting into the Home Automation business. Can any one set me off in the right direction. I'm computer savvy, so that end is covered. I would like to know how to set up stuff like lights coming on and as a person comes into or leaves a room. Stero systems coming on automatically and where I can buy the stuff that I"ll need (I live in Zambia, Southern Africa) Any help would much appreciated.

Thanks 

Chris


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Chris 


There are devices available online that can automate any home, it all depends on how much money you or your client are willing to spend on the technology. Are you interested in building your own systems from scratch ? or modifying existing systems to suit any client's needs regardless of how much money they got in their pockets ? This all depends on your clientèle base, and there is another option of you becoming a dealer of such products. 

http://www.savantav.com/residential_solutions.aspx


http://www.homecontrols.com/

http://www.homeseer.com/products/software/hs_software.htm


Good luck !


----------



## ckandaba (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Octaneman. 

Firstly thank u so much for the info. Secondly I'm sori for not responding sooner. Wrk pressure & all that sort of thing. I'm actually interested in starting up a company to provide this service here in Zambia. It's a very new thing hear with very few if anyone doing or using this sort of technology at the moment, so I'm looking at basically doing installation straight from scratch and yes I'm also ery interested in becoming a dealer in such products. So if there's more information you could give me, I'd be very very grateful.

Thanks.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Here's a link with extensive listings on the subject: http://home-automation.org/Information_Resources/


This site provides courses with material which you can order on line: http://www.homecontrols.com/BooksVideosTraining


----------

